# How many have sattelite radio.



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Just curious as to how many have XM or Sirius radios, I currently have a Sirius but wondering what others have to say about either.


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

I have had Sirius for just over a year now and love it. Last fall being able to get any football game I wanted was great.

Visiting friends and family in northern MN and WI (where most of the radio stations can be lacking) it is great to have so many choices to listen to.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have had XM since Jan of '01 and I don't think I could live without it now. Now we get every Major League baseball game so it should be great to listen to this summer. Go TWINS!!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I got the sirius. I love it. It's great being able to listen to espn radio and not having to here the local station talk about ou football.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

We have it and I can never get it away from the darn wife might need to get a second one


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't have it in my vehicles but I do own the stock in both companies. I would recomend people buy SIRIUS stock symbol SIRI. in less than 2 year I have had a profit of over 400%. I have held XM radio stock but sold it a couple of month's ago, becuase I think this stock has seen it's better days for a year or two.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I have XM and love it. Its almost a must have in rural ND.

I picked up a Delphi Roady2 with car and home kit for $49 directly from XM at the following link:

http://www.xmradio.com/friends/

Then enter one of the following email addresses:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I thought about getting it, but I realized you have to pay every month.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

SiouxperDave25 -- How do you use the home part of the unit you bought? Where does the antenna go? Do you have a seperate antenna for your car and for your home? Is that all included in the price? For $49 that is a great deal.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have an XM and I love it. I would not buy a sirius because they have some garbage on there that doesn't belong on the airwaves anywhere.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

duketter said:


> SiouxperDave25 -- How do you use the home part of the unit you bought?


You can use the cassette adapter, built in FM modulator or hook directly to the receiver using a RCA patch cord.



> Where does the antenna go? Do you have a seperate antenna for your car and for your home?


You'll get a seperate antenna for your home and auto. You'll need a south facing window for the home antenna (the XM satellites are located over the equator). The magnetic auto antenna is omnidirectional and is normally placed on the roof of the vehicle.



> Is that all included in the price? For $49 that is a great deal.


Everything but the remote control.

The car kit includes everything found at this link:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-dET7mOsKpa ... play=L#Tab

The home kit comes with the home antenna, RCA patch cord, stand (the one I received varied a little from the one pictured) and power supply (the remote is not included):

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-BShSMVgKMV ... 040sa10069

Here are a couple of sites that have a lot of good info:

www.xm411.com
www.xmfan.com


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

My bro has Sirius and says he picked it over XM due to the football games. Is that the main difference?


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

That's about the main difference now. XM used to be only 9.99/mo compared to Sirius' 12.95. Now XM is adding some programming and is going up to 12.99 unless you buy a year at a time. XM has every MLB game also. I'd rather listen to baseball on the radio and watch football.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

All I need is the sound of the air throught the trees, and my best of the Doors album. 8)


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

I have XM and love it. When I'm driving through western southdakota, wyoming, nebraska and montana where stations are rare, that $10 a month is worth every penny..


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I signed up for two years of XM radio when I bought my Avalanche. I can't imagine not having it now when out hunting/traveling etc. I get stock reports, sports, talk, and every kind of music a person could want. Pretty cheap entertainment in the car....

Why do stupid people feel the need to butt in on a topic to prove it???


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have XM as well. Came with the new car we got last year, and we just renewed for another year. Now that we have had it, I wouldn't be without it. Like Eric says every variety of music that you could want, plus sports talk etc. Best part for me is being able to go out of town and drive for 2-3 hours or whatever and never lose the same station, no commercials and the sounds is as clear as listening to a CD, never any static at all.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey guys, just had to play devil's advocate here. I'm feeling like a little action this morning! Have to stir the pot!! Heh heh! Devil's prodding me with his pitchfork again! Ouch - quit it!!
Let me get this straight -- We pull into a farmer's yard with our new $40,000 vehicles with our $10 a month radios, ??$10+ a month OnStar Systems, our digital picture taking text cell phones, (2 or 3 per family of the above in a lot of instances) our new $218.43 boots, $200+ no stinkum supercamo'd hunting clothes, $973.48 superspeedshootsemflat bow, and $1131.79 Bestnelly Superblaster, $1000 + supertrainedpheasantmutt, yet we expect the farmer sitting there on his 1968 International 660 tractor to supply us with free access to his privately owned property so we can enjoy our toys while he works and complain loudly when he refuses?? Something wrong with this picture??? Oh, oh - Hold it while I get my hard hat on and dive for cover! (The devil made me do this! Damn his little sheeshkabobber, anyway! Ha!)
Didn't want to piss anyone off, but sometimes when I look at things like Cabelas catalogue or see discussions about new stuff and gadgets on web sites and publications I sit back and think just how spoiled most of us (me included) are! Maybe as you get older you get more introspective and start looking at priorities.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Huntnfishnhabitathugger said:


> Hey guys, just had to play devil's advocate here. I'm feeling like a little action this morning! Have to stir the pot!! Heh heh! Devil's prodding me with his pitchfork again! Ouch - quit it!!
> Let me get this straight -- We pull into a farmer's yard with our new $40,000 vehicles with our $10 a month radios, ??$10+ a month OnStar Systems, our digital picture taking text cell phones, (2 or 3 per family of the above in a lot of instances) our new $218.43 boots, $200+ no stinkum supercamo'd hunting clothes, $973.48 superspeedshootsemflat bow, and $1131.79 Bestnelly Superblaster, $1000 + supertrainedpheasantmutt, yet we expect the farmer sitting there on his 1968 International 660 tractor to supply us with free access to his privately owned property so we can enjoy our toys while he works and complain loudly when he refuses?? Something wrong with this picture??? Oh, oh - Hold it while I get my hard hat on and dive for cover! (The devil made me do this! Damn his little sheeshkabobber, anyway! Ha!)
> Didn't want to piss anyone off, but sometimes when I look at things like Cabelas catalogue or see discussions about new stuff and gadgets on web sites and publications I sit back and think just how spoiled most of us (me included) are! Maybe as you get older you get more introspective and start looking at priorities.


That's funny stuff!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here in the Red River Valley the farmers have more toys than anybody else!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, ive seen many farmers with way more gadgets than i probably will EVER have. Just because i have sirius radio i cant ask for permission though....ok? guess i better go look for a pay to play section of land to make up for having sirius. When you get away from rural bismarck, like out where you have no radio to listen to while your scoutin around, you'll know why some ppl have sirius/xm. its great.

Good post though, it was quite funny 8)


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not knocking satellite radio or anything else - just food for thought. Out here SW of Bismarck, though, the best pheasant land is the crappy for farming stuff, where the farmers use 40 year old equipment, don't make much money and have lots of edge cover for wildlife. No use asking the guy with the 8 wheel drive tractor and huge air seeder that farms his land ditch to ditch, cause he has no "crappy" land to hunt anyway. He can probably afford to pay to hunt.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Do any of you Sirius users know of any (current) deals?

I had an order in for one that I learned about two weeks ago and they cancelled it - it was for specific people and "somehow" got posted on-line ALL over the place....literally hundreds received their orders but my dark cloud intervened.!

I have a Streamer (never used), and had ordered the Starmate, but refuse to pay $150 now when they had sold it to me earlier for a third of that.

I see that XM has Friend and Family discounts running but I would prefer to get Sirius for the daughter and myself.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

zettler said:


> Do any of you Sirius users know of any (current) deals?


You might be able to find a deal at www.siriusbackstage.com


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks. That is one of the places I "hang" but haven't been able to top the deal they cancelled...

Will keep looking.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Are you all aware of this deal at your JC Penney's store that ends on 4-9-05?

*What is the offer?* 
You will receive a mail-in coupon redeemable for one (1) free Delphi XM Roady2™ Satellite Radio Receiver, plus three months of XM Satellite Radio service and free activation, when you purchase $100.00 or more (pre-tax amount after application of any discounts) in qualifying Men's Dockers® apparel (qualifying purchases can be combined but must be made on a single transaction/single sales receipt) during the promotion period at participating JCPenney stores only. Limit one per household.

If the free Delphi XM Roady2™ Satellite Radio Receiver should become unavailable, Dockers® reserves the right to replace the item with a product of comparable value. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers.

*How long does the promotion last? *
The promotion period starts on 4/3/05 and ends 4/9/05.

*What is considered qualifying Men's Dockers® apparel? *
Qualifying Men's Dockers® apparel is limited to men's pants (dress or casual), tops, shorts, sweaters, outerwear, underwear, loungewear, socks, belts, headwear and leather goods.

*What documents do I need in order to qualify for the offer?* 
You will need to send the mail-in coupon (original or copy accepted), along with the sales receipt (only originals accepted) with required purchases circled, to the following address: 
Dockers®/Satellite Radio Offer 
Offer #OPDO0002 
P.O. Box 8208 
Wixom, MI 48393-8208

*When do all of my documents need to be postmarked by?* 
Redemption requests must be postmarked no later than 5/9/05 and must comply with all other mail-in terms and conditions of the offer in order to be approved.

*When will I receive my Delphi XM Roady2™ Satellite Radio Receiver, plus three months of XM Satellite Radio service and free activation? *
You should receive your Delphi XM Roady2™ Satellite Radio Receiver within six (6) to eight (8) weeks provided the mail-in redemption form and sales receipt are received at the fulfillment center, and eligibility is verified. Your receiver will be activated no later than July 1, 2005.

PLUS, there is a BIG sale today where it is buy 1, get 1, and either a $20 off or 20% off coupon that is good for today. So, for $100 plus taxes, you get the Roady, 3-months free, activation and whatever clothes you buy...not too shabby if you want XM.

Here is the link: http://www.dockersxmoffer.com/


----------

